# Air scrubber?



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

Anybody use an air scrubber while remodeling to keep dust/and finish smells to a minimum? Thinking of purchasing one. Also if you do use one do you bill for it?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't use an air scrubber but a shop air filter. It helps. Mine is a cheapy. I don't charge for it, it just gets noticed and appreciated. 

For a nicer quality unit check out Buildclean.com They just released a Hepa air cleaner for jobsite use. Looks sweet. Priced ok it it does what they claim. Comes in just under $1,000 and can hook up to a flex duct for neagtive pressure.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We are looking at the BuildClean unit.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Looking to get a Buildclean. Sooner than later. Looks like a good investment though. They come in at around $1k.

The customer does need to feel it in the price somewhere. Whether your hourly rate needs to go up a buck or a set price when you need to bring it on the job. You may not itemize it on the bill but it needs to be in there somewhere. IMO


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I better get on it before they are on back-order because of CT!


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dan_Watson said:


> I better get on it before they are on back-order because of CT!


Other forums also. A member over at BTP is going to be testing one out then writing a review. 

The unit looks solid enough.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I forgot about BTP.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

We have 4 of these. HEPA filters, charcoal prefilters, and poly filters. Used especially when indoors when paint rig is going and other trades are working in vicinity.

http://www.jondon.com/force-air-2000ec-portable-air-scrubber.html


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Interesting. Is there any specs available? Can't find the CFM anywhere on their site. It's the single most important spec for a unit like this. If it's close to the 1900cfm of my current one I might get it.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

elementbldrs said:


> We have 4 of these. HEPA filters, charcoal prefilters, and poly filters. Used especially when indoors when paint rig is going and other trades are working in vicinity.
> 
> http://www.jondon.com/force-air-2000ec-portable-air-scrubber.html


I've heard good things about those. Thinking of pulling the trigger soon. My remodels are always a mess.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Build clean is just a 600 cfm Hepa scrubber. the priceis about the same as the Dri eze or the Ermator A600.

I have used a Drieaz since 2008. they work well, you need to use them in conjunction with:
Barriers to maximise air exchange from the work area to the clean area (making the most of the negative pressure differential, you do not seal the area like they teach you in the RRP class rather you have make up air openings at the ceiling area with the Hepa vent to the clean area, at the floor) 
Point of use dust collection. having your tools hooked to good vacuums.
http://www.jondon.com/dri-eaz-defendair-hepa-500-portable-air-scrubber.html
http://www.jondon.com/ea-a600-600cfm-air-scrubber.html

The Ermator A600 is the one I have on my wish list. So small so wasy to place for a 600 CFM HEPA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ_9CVFQNMw


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't use mine to circulate the air. It's nearly always connected up as a negative pressure system or at times positive pressure or as a blower so the HEPA part ain't a needed option. Just need great CFM in a small unit.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

The one I posted has 1,000 or 2,000 depending on what you want to run at. Nice option. Too much can be a nuisance for a variety of reasons.


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the input I have been looking at the dry eaze unit.


----------

